
Venmo Scammers Know Something You Don’t - daegloe
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2015/09/venmo_scam_and_fraud_why_it_s_easy_to_get_ripped_off_through_the_mobile.html
======
DrScump
"They don’t understand that Venmo isn’t PayPal and doesn’t offer the same kind
of buyer and seller protections. "

Actually, in each of the stated examples (tickets not shipped via physical
delivery with signature confirmation), Paypal's seller protection would not
have applied, either. That's another common vector for fraud.

